# FAI gratuit en Suisse ?



## FdeB (1 Mars 2001)

Bonjour, je vais passé 15 jours en Suisse cet été, avec mon lombard sous le bras évidement et je voudrais savoir s'il existe des FAI gratuit comme free.fr en France pour me permettre de recevoir mes mails ?

------------------
ATELIER DU DESIGN 
DE REALITE
adr@noos.fr


----------



## leo (2 Mars 2001)

Sunrise offre un accès gratuit:

userid: sunrise
passwd: freesurf

no de tel: 5550065 (021, 022, etc)

dns:   194.158.230.53
           194.158.230.54


----------



## JackSim (2 Mars 2001)

Précision : l'indicatif (021, 022, etc) se place *devant* le 5550065. Il s'agit de l'indicatif de la région de Suisse dans laquelle tu te trouves.

Plus d'infos ici : http://go.sunrise.ch/fr/fre/default.asp 
(pas besoin de s'inscrire)


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mars 2001)

http://internet.callino.ch/index.cfm?wm=s%287%29m%28125%29sp%28%2D1%2C116%29r%286%29 

Pas d'id, pas de mot de passe ... que dalle ... juste un numero d'appel.

------------------
- www.funkelectric.com  -


----------

